# Ear massage?



## KC_Pike

The head of a local schutzhund club suggested to massage our puppies ears from the base up to the tips when he is sleeping to assist in getting them to stand up. So there is no bending you just start at the bottom and rub up in sort of a "making them stand up" motion.

It was also mentioned to me that the ears should totally be left alone.

Is the ear massage a bad idea?

Ive also contacted to breeder as she told me that at 18 weeks if the ears arent up she will send us glue and ear forms. Im also going to try cottage cheese and gelatin but not sure if I should also massage?

Thanks as always everyone!


----------



## WiscTiger

I wouldn't do cottage cheese, if you are feeding a good food your don't want to mess with getting too much calcium in the diet.

I have found that chewing on knucle bones help the ears. Chewing works the jaws and mucles in the head.


----------



## KC_Pike

Thanks!

Have you heard anything about the ear massage I described?


----------



## KC_Pike

Here is a picture after we massaged for a bit...normally both are down. In looking at the picture maybe they are down just because they are so big!


----------



## GranvilleGSD

Massages never hurt! I don't know how much it will help, but it is a good idea as massage helps increase circulation and it also gets your pup used to having its ears handled.


----------



## KC_Pike

Ok, thanks! Thought it might be OK but Ive heard people have also had access with a no touch policy. And when Ive done the massage for the next few minutes is when the ears come closest to standing up!


----------



## triordan

how old is he? our ears went up right at 4 months old for about 10 days and now one is back down..


----------



## KC_Pike

18 weeks. Hang in there, lots of time for them still to go up. The breeder likes to use ear forms if not up at 18 weeks so those should be coming soon.


----------



## lilysmom

Your guy is looking good. The ears were up at one point weren't they ? Delta's did a serious drop around his age ( enough to concern us) and then they sprung up on their own.


----------



## KC_Pike

Hey! How is Delta?

One kinda went up is all. Today one also has been looking like it wants to go up...Im feeling encouraged. He has an ear infection now and will be on treatment for 2 weeks so Im going to get the ear forms and hold them until the infection is gone and see where his ears are then. That will be right at 5 months,


----------



## lilysmom

Delta is doing great, thanks. She just played in her first major snow storm so she is "resting' at the moment. Here is Delta @4 and 5 months. See what a month can do ! The pups sure do look a lot alike. Take care of that ear infection first, I bet they pop up while you are waiting.


----------



## KC_Pike

Wow!!! Look at her! What an amazing difference a month makes

Tonight after work when outside they went up a couple of times, Im encouraged and I have a feeling in the next 2 weeks things might look at lot better. Still going to go ahead and get the stuff from the breeder in case its needed at 5 months.

Ha, Ditka played all weekend in the snow and it wore him OUT!


----------



## KC_Pike

Ear froms and glue are on the way from the breeder. Ear infection treatment is 2 weeks so Im going to try everything I can between now and then to get them to stand. If not, Ill glue the ear forms once I get the all clear on his ear.

Ill be sure to keep updating this thread and posting info on the ear forms/glue I receive.


----------



## KC_Pike

Started the knox gelatin today. 1/2 packet tonight...same tomorrow morning and night.


----------



## KC_Pike

Ear forms and glue arrived from the breeder. I have a vet appointment on Monday for his ear infection...if I get the all clear Im going to have the vet help me get the forms in. They will stay in for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## KC_Pike

Ear forms were put in this morning...it doesnt shock me they havent gone up yet...they are HUGE!


----------



## Northof60

> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeEar forms were put in this morning...it doesnt shock me they havent gone up yet...they are HUGE!


That is excatly what I thought when I put breathright strips in Kiah's ears. It was then I realised why they hadn't gone up LOL


----------



## KC_Pike

Yup, they are cracking me up...I think he could get HBO with those ears


----------



## bmass01

> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeYup, they are cracking me up...I think he could get HBO with those ears


Heck with HBO! Just cancel the cable all together because if they are 1/2 the size of Dakota's we could probably get whole cable reception!























We actually measured and dakota's ears are bigger than Dallas's (4yr old)!


----------



## KC_Pike

Ha So true...last night I think I heard them picking up Russian radio.

Thats crazy! Makes sense why there might be this delay with the ears going up....


----------



## Northof60

I sent my breeder some pics of Kiah last night and she is now officially worried about Kiah's ears.







They are seldom both up (but now and again), or it is just the left or just the right. Breeder thinks we need to glue or tape now. I have breathright strips in but they don't seem to hold firm enough. So I will let you know what happens. And send <span style="color: #990000"> *antenna* </span> photos when they are up and glued properly


----------



## KC_Pike

There are pics in this thread if that comment was for me?

So far its been a week and the ear forms that were glued in are working SO well...they are in there very solid and Ditka never even really shakes his head anymore. I highly suggest looking into gluing forms into the ears.


----------



## KC_Pike

2 weeks in and going well, he doesnt ever try to get them out or rub on them. At least 4 more weeks to go...we have also kept him seperate from his "brother" during this time so they cant wrestle.


----------



## Northof60

Crossing my fingers for you.









The glue and remover that I ordered came today. Hubby is now thinking he doesn't want to glue forms in. I think he will probably think about it a bit and then say yes tomorrow. I am also somewaht worried about how glue with go all over ME. Kiah is not one to sit still but I thought I might given her a turkey neck to chew on while I do it.


----------



## KC_Pike

Thanks! Had to re-glue one of them yesterday...all went well. He looks to almost be done teething.

It was a bit of a process to get them in and glued I suggest something like you mentioned, a turkey neck or lots of treats, and at least one other person to help. I also really suggest having something for them to do after while the glue dries...something they LOVE to do so the dog doesnt even think of ears.

Good luck, Ill be following your progress!!!


----------



## Northof60

Well I did it. One ear has foam in it now. I managed on my own thanks to a Turkey neck and good luck I think. 
I did the ear that flops at the bottom first. It is the one that is down all the time so probably needs the most help.

I will do the 2nd ear when I think Kiah is calm enough. She doesn't seem at all the bothered by the first gluing.

Will try to take a photo soon but my son just got home from school.


----------



## Northof60

OOps spoke way too soon. Kiah got the first foam out. Now she just has some glue residue in her ear.









Oh well. Back to the drawing board.









Anyway, here is a photo before she pulled it out. I put a breathright strip in her other ear which flops a bit but is way stronger than the ear with foam. She looks a totally different dog with her ears up.


----------



## KC_Pike

Picture looks great! Keep at it

Did you re-glue the form back in?


----------



## Northof60

Yes I sure did. I waited a while until she was a bit more calm and when hubby left the house. She is always more hyper when he is home. Glued it in, put the hood on as she was spayed last week. That stops her pawing at her ears too. The vet though we ought to make the most of the hood









I still have the other ear to do and will get that done today sometime.

How's it going for you?


----------



## KC_Pike

Very good news! I so hope those work for you. How long do you plan on keeping them in?

Its 3 weeks today and the past few days one of the forms has been coming out so we have been trying to re-glue but after so long it appears the forms need to be replaced so the breeder is sending us another pair. Once I have those the next time one starts to come out we will take it all the way out and clean the ear a bit before putting the new one in. That should get us to 6 weeks...then we will see.

It looks like the forms are working as when it starts to come out the ear is still up so Im optimistic!


----------



## Northof60

Over the weekend the foam began to come out again. We noticed that Kiah's ear was really red and hot so we had to remove the foam. It seems she might be allergic to the glue or the foam. So now we are back to nothing again.









Yesterday both ears were up most of the time when she was outside. Today, the floppiest ear is right down again.









I will leave the ears until the redness has gone and then try taping them again. I am pretty sure it was the glue that really affected her ear.


----------



## KC_Pike

Im sorry to hear that...but you are going about it the right way and trying new things until you find something that works for you!

Hang in there.


----------



## nitetrane98

Every time an "ears up?" thread comes along I wonder the same thing and this time I'm going to ask. Is there any empirical evidence that shows that taping up ears actually works? Has anyone ever taped up only one ear and had it stay up while the other ear didn't? Can anyone really say, "We overcame this genetic fault and the ears are up because we taped them and if we hadn't taped them they would be down?"


----------



## Northof60

All I can say is that the sire to my dog had down ears still at a year old. They taped them and they are up. But I also question if they would have gone up around that time any way.







The majority of dogs that I have seen on here and other sites with taped or glued ears were young dogs. And I wonder if their ears would have been OK if left. 

So I can't say that I don't wonder exactly the same as you. And I get a feeling their is no conclusive answer. How can it be proved one way or the other? If we tape and it works...it might have been the right time for their ears to stay up. If we don't tape and they stay down, they might have stayed down even if we taped/glued. But I am so glad you voiced what I was thinking as well.


----------



## KC_Pike

Good question but I dont know either. With our breeder glueing the ears seems to be more of a safety precaution becuase a lot of times when you get to the point of when they should come up on their own it might be too late to glue or tape.


----------



## nitetrane98

Well, while the dog certainly doesn't know whether or not it's ears are up and certainly doesn't lose a minute of sleep worrying about it, there's no denying that part of the great GSD look has to do with the ears being up. So it's completely understandable that folks worry about it so much. I've never had one that their ears didn't stand up and I can't imagine anyone not loving 'em just the same, but still in the back of our minds...... I just wish his ears were up.
I suppose taping ears can fall into the, "Well, it can't hurt." category.


----------



## KC_Pike

Ill love my dog no matter what but I still want those ears up BADLY

The glued ear forms dont seem to bother him a bit so that made it easier to leave them in.


----------



## KC_Pike

So the problem ear form was coming loose again so I waited for it to come out all the way so I could clean it and re-glue properly with help from 1-2 people to hold him

It just came out all the way and we have LIFTOFF in that ear!!!!!!!!!!!! Totally up with no indication that it could ever go down again! WOO HOO

So its been 3 weeks...and he is done teething for the most part...that must have been the key.

Just to be safe Im going to put it back in so they are both in for the time the breeder wants.


----------



## lilysmom

Great.. let's have an update picture !


----------



## KC_Pike

Will do soon! Its a good day.


----------



## Northof60

That is great news!









Kiah has breathright strips in her ears right now. Both are up staying up with those so we shall see how that goes again. She has such a crease in one ear that I am really doubtfull.


----------



## lilysmom

What's he weighing in at these days ? He must be getting to be a big boy !


----------



## KC_Pike

Thanks!!! Keep doing all you are doing, you never know. My breeder noted that with glueing or taping it can take a crease out. Hang in there.

Weight...a LOT Haha. Been a while since we were at the vet but at 5 months he was over 50 pounds. Since then his appetite has been crazy so Id say 60 plus.


----------



## lilysmom

Ha... our pups must have been bred for appetite ! I have never had such a chow hound, especially with a female. All we have to do is put the kibble down and its gone !
Glad to hear all is going well.


----------



## KC_Pike

He was a bit pickey when younger but now its crazy! So much easier this way


----------



## KC_Pike

One up, one to go!


----------



## KC_Pike

Poor hairless ear!!! The ear form took all of them with it.


----------



## KC_Pike




----------



## Northof60

Aww so nice to see that.

Are the foam inserts you used a bit like Scholl innersoles? What glue did your breeder send you?


----------



## KC_Pike

They are exactly like that. They were cut and molded a bit and designated R or L.

I have NO idea...its all in German and not a word of English on it anywhere She gets the forms and glue from someone in Germany.


----------



## Northof60

Kiah is now receiving Russian radio again 









We have her ears taped and she has left them alone for around 3 days. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KC_Pike

High five!!! Very nice

We put the one ear form back in since the other one wasnt going anywhere for a while...figured we might as well.

Great news!!!


----------



## KC_Pike

Both forms are out and the ears are up and looking good! Ill watch them this week but I think we are done....


----------



## Northof60

That is great news! Fingers crossed for you.

We took Kiahs taping and foam off yesterday. Last night the ear that used to be up was down







Today both ears up. I am not sure if they will stay up though.....the same thing happened a couple of weeks ago and then one went right down.


----------



## KC_Pike

Thanks! Im sure this is it....they havent come close to going down just a little floppy. HUGE ears.

Sounds like you are making progress and the fact they are staying up at some point is a great sign....fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Northof60

One ear is down again!








I will re-do it.


----------



## KC_Pike

Keep at it!!! Ours are up with no sign of coming down....but very floppy when running around.


----------



## KC_Pike

Ok, no more posting here that Im done until I mean it next time 

The ears are floppy and one was down for a minute this morning when I woke up as it looked like he slept on it that way...but it went right back up....just floppy ears but firm at the base.

So given his age and the window being now to address it Im putting new forms back in for at least a month.


----------



## Northof60

Kiah has her ears taped again too. I think I am leaving them in for around a month as well. 

I get so many funny looks when I take her out. I keep forgetting she has them in!!!!!

Fingers crossed for both dogs.


----------



## KC_Pike

Good idea...just leve them for a while during the time where it might do the most good.

Haha, I got that as well....usually asked what was wrong with his ears

For sure...I have very good vibes about the both of them! Not looking forward to putting them in tonight...its like a wrestling match.


----------

